# USB 3.0 Hub oder Docking Station oder doch etwas anderes?



## erkosh (29. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe einen Laptop mit folgenden Anschlüssen:

1 x USB 2.0
1 x USB 3.0
1 x USB-C
1 x USB-C - über den ich den Akku auflade, also nicht verwendbar
1 x irgendwas rechteckiges in der Größe von USB-C (etwas kleiner) - keine Ahnung was das ist
(edit: ich glaube das ist für ein Kensington Schloss gedacht 😂)
1 x HDMI
1 x Speicherkarte (glaube ich zumindest)

Folgende Geräte würde ich gerne anschließen:

externe Maus & Tatstatur (beide mit Kabel, kein Funk)
ein Mikrofon (wahrschl. das Blue Yeti)
eine Webcam - vielleicht später mal eine andere Kamera zum Videos aufnehmen
externer Monitor (momentan nur ein Monitor - über einen zweiten Monitor, denke ich momentan nicht nach)
ab und zu eine externe USB 3.0 Festplatte ohne aktive Stromzufuhr

Ich suche eine schlanke, zuverlässige und einfache Lösung, um alle Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen zu können.
Meinen Laptop benutze ich nicht nur stationär, sondern wirklich mobil. Die Geräte würde ich nur zu Hause am Schreibtisch anschließen.
Monitor ist easy über HDMI. Mir geht es v.a. um Maus, Tastatur, Mikrofon und Webcam/Kamera. Folgende Möglichkeiten gehen mir durch den Kopf:

Ein USB C Hub/Adapter, um Maus und Tastatur anzuschließen.
Das Mikrofon und die Webcam könnte ich über die vorhandenen beiden USB Anschlüsse verbinden. Die Lösung gefällt mir nicht, da ich dauernd alles ein- und ausstecken müsste. Außerdem ist das wahrscheinlich ein großer Kabelsalat.
Aktiver USB 3.0 Hub.
Das wäre theoretisch eine gute Lösung. Ich habe mir paar Reviews zu den USB Hubs angesehen und einige kritische Stimmen dazu gehört, wie z.B. das Geräte nicht erkannt werden oder dass der Hub nach einiger Zeit nicht richtig funktioniert. Ansonsten hört sich die Lösung sehr gut an.
Docking Station.
Meine einzige Erfahrung mit Docking Stations war sehr kurz. Ich kann nicht richtig abschätzen, ob die Lösung too much ist.
Hat vielleicht jemand schon Mal das gleiche Problem gehabt und gut gelöst? Falls ja, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du die Lösung mit mir teilst. Ansonsten bin ich für jeden Input dankbar, auch wenn die Lösung nur theoretisch ist.
Falls jemand auch ein konkretes gutes Produkt kennt, das keine Macken hat, freue ich mich auch über Empfehlungen.

Danke schon Mal im Voraus. Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Dezember 2021)

Achtung, uU kann es zu Problemen mit den WLan bei 2,4Ghz kommen.








						c't-Tipp der Woche: USB 3.0 stört WLAN und Drahtlos-Maus
					

USB 3.0 verträgt sich nicht immer mit dem heimischen WLAN. Das liegt an den ähnlichen Frequenzen.




					www.heise.de
				




Generell können die schiere Anzahl und Art der Geräte zudem ein aktiven Hub erfordern, je nachdem wie viel Strom die Einzelkomponenten ziehen.
Alles nur über einen USB3 Port zu betreiben wird wohl massiv in die Hose gehen. 🤨


----------



## erkosh (30. Dezember 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Achtung, uU kann es zu Problemen mit den WLan bei 2,4Ghz kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Das habe ich auch gelesen, dass ein Hub das W-Lan Signal oder auch Funktastaturen stören kann.
Würdest du zu einer Docking Station tendieren? Ich werde mich die nächsten Tage mal mit Docking Stations beschäftigen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. Dezember 2021)

erkosh schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Das habe ich auch gelesen, dass ein Hub das W-Lan Signal oder auch Funktastaturen stören kann.
> Würdest du zu einer Docking Station tendieren? Ich werde mich die nächsten Tage mal mit Docking Stations beschäftigen.


Ich hab diesbezüglich leider zu wenig Einblick in Note-/Net-/Howeverbooks, wollte aber auf bestimmte Probleme hinweisen.

Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher wie problematisch das WLAN Störthema ist, ich hab da keine Probleme, aber an meinem USB3.0 Hub da hängt auch nur selten was dran, ist eher eine Art Mini Verlängerung/Verteiler.

Ich hab da ein Sabrent 4fach USB3.0 Hub mit einzeln schaltbaren Ports den man auch aktiv betreiben könnte, hab ich aber noch nie benötigt.
Jedenfalls hat es bei mir bislang kein Einfuß auf das 2,4GHz WLan gehabt, das kann aber mit aktiven Strom und bei höherer Belegung als 1-2 Geräte ggf. anders aussehen. 🙄


----------



## erkosh (31. Dezember 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich hab diesbezüglich leider zu wenig Einblick in Note-/Net-/Howeverbooks, wollte aber auf bestimmte Probleme hinweisen.
> 
> Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher wie problematisch das WLAN Störthema ist, ich hab da keine Probleme, aber an meinem USB3.0 Hub da hängt auch nur selten was dran, ist eher eine Art Mini Verlängerung/Verteiler.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung und deinen Hinweis. Ich habe heute mit einem Freund telefoniert, der sich etwas auskennt. Er meinte auch, dass ich lieber eine Docking Station nehmen soll. 
Ich werde mich mal intensiver mit Docking Stations beschäftigen.


----------



## Vordack (1. Januar 2022)

erkosh schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung und deinen Hinweis. Ich habe heute mit einem Freund telefoniert, der sich etwas auskennt. Er meinte auch, dass ich lieber eine Docking Station nehmen soll.
> Ich werde mich mal intensiver mit Docking Stations beschäftigen.


Kauf Dir  1 oder 2 USB HUBS mit Strom. Kosten nicht die Welt. Hab nen MSI Laptop mit 2 USB Ports und hab seit Jahren 2 USB Hus dran (ein aktiven und ein passiven) wo quasi alles dranhängt (M+T, externe Audiokarte, Lautsprecher, Gamepad, Rocksmith Kabel) .

Von Störungen im WLAN deswegen hab ich nocht nie was mitbekommen.

Preislich max. 25 Euro fürn gutes USB Hub, mehr würd ich nicht ausgeben. Oder kauf dir doch  https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Port-2-5A-power-adapter/dp/B00DQFGH80 erst mal so einen und probier wie Du damit fährst. Hab ich selber ca 5 Jahre gehabt von Amazon Basics bevor ich Ersatz wg defekt brauchte.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (1. Januar 2022)

Kenne mich mit Dockingstations nicht aus aber ist das am Ende nicht auch nur ein "USB Hub" + Anschlüsse für Bild, Sound und LAN?
Ich würde es auch erstmal mit einem aktiven USB Hub versuchen. Allerdings würde ICH da mittlerweile schon etwas mehr Geld investieren. Die USB Hubs die ich bis jetzt so hatte haben alle um die 20€ gekostet und waren schnell kaputt.


----------



## erkosh (1. Januar 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> Kauf Dir  1 oder 2 USB HUBS mit Strom. Kosten nicht die Welt. Hab nen MSI Laptop mit 2 USB Ports und hab seit Jahren 2 USB Hus dran (ein aktiven und ein passiven) wo quasi alles dranhängt (M+T, externe Audiokarte, Lautsprecher, Gamepad, Rocksmith Kabel) .
> 
> Von Störungen im WLAN deswegen hab ich nocht nie was mitbekommen.
> 
> Preislich max. 25 Euro fürn gutes USB Hub, mehr würd ich nicht ausgeben. Oder kauf dir doch  https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Port-2-5A-power-adapter/dp/B00DQFGH80 erst mal so einen und probier wie Du damit fährst. Hab ich selber ca 5 Jahre gehabt von Amazon Basics bevor ich Ersatz wg defekt brauchte.





TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Kenne mich mit Dockingstations nicht aus aber ist das am Ende nicht auch nur ein "USB Hub" + Anschlüsse für Bild, Sound und LAN?
> Ich würde es auch erstmal mit einem aktiven USB Hub versuchen. Allerdings würde ICH da mittlerweile schon etwas mehr Geld investieren. Die USB Hubs die ich bis jetzt so hatte haben alle um die 20€ gekostet und waren schnell kaputt.



Vielen Dank euch beiden. 
Ich hätte nicht mit meinem Kumpel telefonieren dürfen. Der hat echt gute Werbung für Docking Stations gemacht. Seit gestern schaue ich mir Docking Stations an. 
Die ganze Angebot Vielfalt im Internet erschlägt einen. Ich mach das glaube ich jetzt Oldschool: am Montag oder spätestens Dienstag gehe ich einfach in den Saturn und nehme irgendwas mit (hoffentlich ). 

Frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## erkosh (5. Januar 2022)

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Docking Station geholt: i-tec USB 3.0/USB-C Dual HDMI Docking Station

Bei Kaufland 😂








						i-tec USB 3.0/USB-C Dual HDMI Docking Station - Verkabelt - USB 3.2 Gen 1 (3.1 Gen 1)
					

<h3>i-Tec USB-A 3.0 / USB-C Dual HDMI Docking Station schwarz</h3> Die i-Tec USB-A 3.0 / USB-C Dual HDMI Docking Station ist eine multifunktionale Docking Station, die Ihrem Laptop oder Tablet mehr Anschlüsse bietet. Ideal, wenn Sie mehrere Bildschirme verwenden, eine...




					www.kaufland.de
				




Bisher hängt eine Kamera, Monitor, Maus und Tastatur an dem Gerät. Funktioniert bisher ohne Probleme. Ich werde noch ein Mikrofon und Boxen anschließen, wenn die Sachen da sind. Falls das Gerät doch noch Probleme macht, melde ich mich. Wenn ich in diesen Beitrag nichts mehr schreibe, heißt das, dass die Docking Station gut funktioniert.


----------



## Spacey_GER (22. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe einfach mal mitgelesen und hätte eine Frage zu der Docking Station. Ich kann mein Astro A50 nicht an meinen neuen Laptop anschließen, da dieser kein optischen Eingang besitzt. Kann ich dieses Problem mit einer Docking Station lösen?


----------

